# Buying Track



## meecrob111 (Aug 13, 2012)

I just bought the Tomy AFX Super international and want to expand the track.

Is being patient on ebay the best way to go to get the least expensive?

This site is looking fairly cheap and beating the price of ebays buy right away auctions.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Track has little value once you have your own set up. I would post what you need in the Swap and Sell forum and go with the lowest bid.

Welcome to the boards,
Old Blue


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Patience seems to be the key word. You can build a lot of different layouts and see what you like to drive on before spending money on track you just won't use. The Super International has an abundance of 6" turns and when I built my 4 lane track I didn't use any of them, but had to buy a lot of 12" turns. hoslotcarracing.com has a lot of layouts and includes a list of track you need to build each one. Several of them start with the Super International and expand from there.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The Tomy 15" straights are known for having some curve and bowing. Check the ones that came with the set with a straightedge. It doesn't look like much, but when you start laying a long 4-lane straight with them... 

AutoWorld track is compatible with Tomy too. I don't know if the 15" straights any better.

I purchased most of my additional track from http://www.scaleauto.com/

Also consider some 18" curves. They make for a nice sweeper.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

meecrob111 said:


> I just bought the Tomy AFX Super international and want to expand the track.
> 
> Is being patient on ebay the best way to go to get the least expensive?
> 
> This site is looking fairly cheap and beating the price of ebays buy right away auctions.


 The least expensive way to get track is to be patient and wait to buy it in large lots, either new or used. You will occasionally find guys who remove the cars and sell the sets - this is a good way to find new track.

The only issue you will have is most sets do not contain the track pieces most in demand - 15" straights and the larger curves. The only way to buy track economically is to buy the common stuff in bulk and bite the bullet on the more expensive stuff when you can find it.

Buying track at retail is very expensive. I sell Tyco/Mattel track at far less than retail for the common pieces, but the harder to find pieces, or those which I had made, cost significantly more. However, if you offset the price of the higher priced items with good savings on the common stuff, it's not so bad. 

Joe


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Sets are not a bad way to get extra track, plus the added benefit of more cars.

The 4-Way Split AFX Set has 18 12" Curves. The set has been discontinued, but there's one on eBay for $130: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-Tomy-Ra...271037244135?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3f1b1422e7

It would cost about $90 to buy the 12" curves alone, plus you get $100 in cars for $130

The Long Beach Set comes with 15-15" straights & 5-18" Curves. Here's one on eBay for $110: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-Long-Be...280596844831?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4154e0111f

So, $70 worth of straights, $25 for the 18" curves & $50 for cars - $145 for $110.

24-Hr Champions set: 20-12" Curves, 6-18" Curves, 6-15" Straights - purchased separately: $160 for those track pieces - exactly the retail price. 2 more Mega-G's

Sure you end up with dozens of 6" curves, but this is the most cost-effective way to get new track and now you have a stable of cars!

Bob B.


----------



## meecrob111 (Aug 13, 2012)

rbrunne1 said:


> Sets are not a bad way to get extra track, plus the added benefit of more cars.
> 
> The Long Beach Set comes with 15-15" straights & 5-18" Curves. Here's one on eBay for $110: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-Long-Be...280596844831?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4154e0111f
> 
> ...


That Long Beach set is pretty dang near everything I would want.
Other sources say it actually has 23X15" straights. That's about $110 value if bought from a store.


----------



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

rbrunne1 said:


> Sets are not a bad way to get extra track, plus the added benefit of more cars.
> 
> The 4-Way Split AFX Set has 18 12" Curves. The set has been discontinued, but there's one on eBay for $130: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-Tomy-Ra...271037244135?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3f1b1422e7
> 
> ...


Unbelievable!!! I picked up this exact same set at a yard sale about a month ago, minus the orignal box, but with 2 extra formula 1 racers for $25.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

If you're patient & lucky (two virtues I don't have ), yard sale finds are certainly the most cost-effective way to go :drunk:

You're right, it's 23-15" straights-even a better value :freak:

Bob B.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I've had some good luck on Ebay buying what I believe are pieces from someone buying sets then piecing them out. The track comes loose with not card backer or anything but that's fine imo


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

When I started, I picked up two International sets and dumped the extra four cars for a quick 100 and some of the extra pieces I didn't need for another 40 so it was almost a push for the track. :thumbsup: rr


----------

